# Javadoc - automatische Version mit subversion



## vogella (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

äquivalent zum Posting: 

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24756&highlight

würde ich gerne meine Java Klassen automatisch versionieren lassen. 

Der Vorschlag aus dem Beitrag oben funktioniert nicht und der Vorschlag @version %I%, %G% aus How to Write Doc Comments for the Javadoc Tool funktioniert auch nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das gehen könnte?

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## kama (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,



			
				vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24756&highlight


Du kannst mit Subversion auch solche Keywords verwenden, die dann beim Checkin bzw. genau genommen beim Checkout entsprechend gesetzt bzw. ersetzt werden. Stichwort: svn:keywords (svnbook.red-bean.com scheint offline zu sein).



			
				vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> würde ich gerne meine Java Klassen automatisch versionieren lassen.


Automatisch geht nicht. Die Versionsänderung kann nur von dir initiiert werden, sprich per commit Kommando (bzw. in Eclipse oder sonst wo).

Weiterhin macht es nicht wirklich sinn die Versionsnummern der Klassen zu verwenden. Hier ist es viel besser einen Release-Tag zu verwenden und dem im JavaDOC (per Ant/Maven) entsprechend zu hinterlegen. Sinnvoll auch noch im Manifest File, na ja und das jar file das entsteht (xyz-0.1.0.jar)...

Ich würde beim bauen einer Release einen TAG Namen (z.B.: RELEASE-1.0.0) in das Manifest schreiben und bei der Erzeugung des JavaDOC's mit die HTML Seiten einbauen (z.B. Header/Footer). Maven macht das genau so....

Mit anderen Worten vergiss die Revisionsnummern einfach und Denke in Releases (0.1.0, 0.1.1 etc.).

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Mrz 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Weiterhin macht es nicht wirklich sinn die Versionsnummern der Klassen zu verwenden. Hier ist es viel besser einen Release-Tag zu verwenden und dem im JavaDOC (per Ant/Maven) entsprechend zu hinterlegen.


Das würde mich auch interessieren, wie das geht? Irgendwo eine kurze Erklärung dazu verfügbar?


----------



## vogella (14. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, 

ja hat jemand ein Beispiel oder einen Link zur einer Erklärung WIE es geht? 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

